# 2005 altima 0-60, 1/4 mile times?



## jerome (Jun 15, 2004)

Anyone know how fast the new altimas are in 0-60 and 1/4 mile times?
I know the 2003's with manual tranny are around 6.3 sec and 14.6. The automatic transmission isn't quite that fast (around 15 sec 1/4 mile) but the 2005 altimas have a 5 speed auto as opposed to a 4 speed auto. Anyone put the new automatic to the test?
One thing I will say about the 2005 altima with the automatic is that the engine rpm stays very low with highway driving- In our car at 70 mph the engine is at 2100 rpm's. This must be the reason for the much improved highway gas mileage (I have not formally checked this but sticker says 30 mpg).


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You could estimate the times, if you had the gear ratios of the 4 speed and the 5 speed autos.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I think 0-60 is 5.95 as advertised by Nissan.


----------



## jerome (Jun 15, 2004)

Ruben said:


> You could estimate the times, if you had the gear ratios of the 4 speed and the 5 speed autos.


I have the gear ratios- how would I figure this out?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Post them up....


----------



## jerome (Jun 15, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Post them up....


here are the ratios for the 5 spd auto:
1st: 4.657
2nd:3.033
3rd: 1.982
4th: 1.342
5th: 1.018

Final drive ratio: 2.269

vehicle weight 3274 pounds


----------



## mr.happy (Jul 13, 2004)

Bought a 2005 3.5 SE about 3 weeks ago, with the 5 speed auto. I've seen a few different car mag test results showing anything from 6.3 to 7.0 for the automatic, and anywhere from 6.0 to 6.7 for the manual. Bottom line is it comes down to the driver. I have punched it and the one thing that would slow the time for the auto is the shift from 2nd to 3rd which happens just as you are approaching 60, so you lose a bit of time there where the manual would be a quicker shift. As far as gas mileage, I only have about 900 miles on the car, but highway is closer to 40mpg, while city is around 25-27. Sorry, don't know about the 1/4 mile times.


jerome said:


> Anyone know how fast the new altimas are in 0-60 and 1/4 mile times?
> I know the 2003's with manual tranny are around 6.3 sec and 14.6. The automatic transmission isn't quite that fast (around 15 sec 1/4 mile) but the 2005 altimas have a 5 speed auto as opposed to a 4 speed auto. Anyone put the new automatic to the test?
> One thing I will say about the 2005 altima with the automatic is that the engine rpm stays very low with highway driving- In our car at 70 mph the engine is at 2100 rpm's. This must be the reason for the much improved highway gas mileage (I have not formally checked this but sticker says 30 mpg).


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

jerome said:


> Anyone know how fast the new altimas are in 0-60 and 1/4 mile times?
> I know the 2003's with manual tranny are around 6.3 sec and 14.6. The automatic transmission isn't quite that fast (around 15 sec 1/4 mile) but the 2005 altimas have a 5 speed auto as opposed to a 4 speed auto.


My automatic '03 is definitely faster than that in the 1/4. Mostly it all depends on the driver. My friend went 14.3 in his 5 spd '02 while my best out of 2 runs is a 14.6. If I could launch the car a bit better (without bogging it or spinning), I'm guessing a 14.5 isn't out of the question. If only the wife could drive a 5 spd. Oh well.


----------



## Denys (Apr 18, 2005)

jerome said:


> Anyone know how fast the new altimas are in 0-60 and 1/4 mile times?
> I know the 2003's with manual tranny are around 6.3 sec and 14.6. The automatic transmission isn't quite that fast (around 15 sec 1/4 mile) but the 2005 altimas have a 5 speed auto as opposed to a 4 speed auto. Anyone put the new automatic to the test?
> One thing I will say about the 2005 altima with the automatic is that the engine rpm stays very low with highway driving- In our car at 70 mph the engine is at 2100 rpm's. This must be the reason for the much improved highway gas mileage (I have not formally checked this but sticker says 30 mpg).


have a 05 altima SE 5 spd auto. track tested last weekend;
reaction .589
1/4 14.06 sec
@ 97.82 mph

previously replaced large resonator with a 2-1/2 pipe from cat to Y and back. put on a hi flow air filter (green). used premium fuel.

disengage TCS, start with half throttle burst and follow through to the floor. works every time.consistent 14.7 and 14.6.

I've ordered a G box from nextlevelracing.com that is supposed to give an extra 12-15 hp at thew wheels. hooks up in minutes.

Tried a tornado air flow gadget-it's a hindrence to everything.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Denys said:


> I've ordered a G box from nextlevelracing.com that is supposed to give an extra 12-15 hp at thew wheels. hooks up in minutes.
> 
> Tried a tornado air flow gadget-it's a hindrence to everything.


Both of things are nice ways to lighten your wallet, and give ZERO gains. :thumbdwn:

Worth while mods for your car are a lightened crank pulley, cams, headers, and maybe a cold air intake.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Ruben said:


> Both of things are nice ways to lighten your wallet, and give ZERO gains. :thumbdwn:
> 
> Worth while mods for your car are a lightened crank pulley, cams, headers, and maybe a cold air intake.


How do cams help much in a car with variable valve timing? Doesnt the factory run the best cam to make use of the variable technology?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

This is not always the case. Vehicle engineers don't always put the best ideas to use in a car, such as Nissan restricting the breathing in theirs.


----------



## CTDan (Apr 4, 2005)

*nextlevelracing.com follow up...*

post up your results after you install the G box, interest if it does anything for you. which one did you get?

-CTDAn







Denys said:


> have a 05 altima SE 5 spd auto. track tested last weekend;
> reaction .589
> 1/4 14.06 sec
> @ 97.82 mph
> ...


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Denys said:


> have a 05 altima SE 5 spd auto. track tested last weekend;
> reaction .589
> 1/4 14.06 sec
> @ 97.82 mph
> ...


I am interested in putting larger piping for my 2005 3.5SE Altima. What have you noticed with the performance? Any aditional HP? I want to put 2.5in from the cat back to the "Y" and then make the "Y" 2in. Any comments?


----------



## Denys (Apr 18, 2005)

CTDan said:


> post up your results after you install the G box, interest if it does anything for you. which one did you get?
> 
> -CTDAn


the G box seems to make about .2 of a sec advantage after trying it several runs 2 different visits to the track.


----------



## Denys (Apr 18, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> I am interested in putting larger piping for my 2005 3.5SE Altima. What have you noticed with the performance? Any aditional HP? I want to put 2.5in from the cat back to the "Y" and then make the "Y" 2in. Any comments?


I can only assume that it makes a bit of difference since it opens the exhaust to deliver more to the duals. Also the exhaust sound has changed significantly with the resonator removed. The area of a 2-1/2 pipe is 3.14 sq in. The area of a 2-1/2 is 4.90. that is quite a difference for flow. I cut the old pipe at both ends at the maximum diameter of the existing in order to capture the best advantage of the increased diameter of the new pipe. 

I added the G box and that definitely works together to enable me to run 14.5 with the SE 5 spd automatic. 
Although I haven't had a chance to dyno test I have noticed a difference on the clock at the track.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok, thanks. Do you have a CAI? That will deffinantly help with your dyno test. This weekend i will put larger pipe on for the exhuast. I would love to get it dyno'd after that.


----------



## Denys (Apr 18, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> Ok, thanks. Do you have a CAI? That will deffinantly help with your dyno test. This weekend i will put larger pipe on for the exhuast. I would love to get it dyno'd after that.


I don't have a CAI however it would probably give a tenth of a second improvement. The winter weather conditions where I live would not be to advantage for a CAI from a snow slush factor so I haven't bothered with it.

I'd be interested in your dyno results.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I hope after this weekend i get closer if not brake the 300's in HP. I will look for a place to get my dyno results and also find a place for my times.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

There are no stock Nissan/Infiniti vehicles with the VQ35 that can clear 300 hp (even the mighty Zed is only 298). Thus, I'd be very skeptical if it could be done with just bolt-on bits and pieces, save for a turbo/supercharger or nitrous (obviously).

I have a CAI on mine, and my seat-of-the-pants feeling is that it probably has a limited positive impact on hp. It sounds cool though (nice roar above 5000 revs), so whatever.


Good luck!


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I will let you know. I will either prove you worng or prove you right. I have heard that someone on here has broke the 300's and was trying to get closer to the 400's? No hard feelings


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

skootz1 said:


> I will let you know. I will either prove you worng or prove you right. I have heard that someone on here has broke the 300's and was trying to get closer to the 400's? No hard feelings


The only one I know of is Guerrero with the 3.5 turbo... me thinks it'd be pretty hard to get anywhere near 400 hp without some type of forced induction (turbo/super). But good luck, and make sure to keep us informed.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sure thing


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

skootz1 said:


> I will let you know. I will either prove you worng or prove you right. I have heard that someone on here has broke the 300's and was trying to get closer to the 400's? No hard feelings


300whp or 300 at the crank? 300chp is at least possible, no way anyone on here in an Alty is going to break 300whp without FI though. There's only a precious few people that have done that with the 350Z even from what I've heard - and I've never actually seen dyno results to this end yet. I know KustomZ is working on breaking the 300whp mark with their project 350Z, not sure if they've done it yet though.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

cjbaldw said:


> 300whp or 300 at the crank? 300chp is at least possible, no way anyone on here in an Alty is going to break 300whp without FI though. There's only a precious few people that have done that with the 350Z even from what I've heard - and I've never actually seen dyno results to this end yet. I know KustomZ is working on breaking the 300whp mark with their project 350Z, not sure if they've done it yet though.


What a moron. I am so close to breaking 300WHP without FI. I could have already surpassed 300 if i removed my cats and installed headers. Check your facts before you open your trap. You may want to check this forum, someone has already beaten 300 and got to 400. I believe he had 348whp without FI.


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

skootz1 said:


> What a moron. I am so close to breaking 300WHP without FI. I could have already surpassed 300 if i removed my cats and installed headers. Check your facts before you open your trap. You may want to check this forum, someone has already beaten 300 and got to 400. I believe he had 348whp without FI.


Until you produce dyno graphs showing this it's the following:










What are your mods exactly? I'm talking dyno'd wheel HP here not crank HP, and no nitrous either. Nitrous is FI.

Here's but one example of a 03 350Z with the following mods and dyno results:

SP special grind Cams for N/A
Unichip
SP Load Based Dyno Tuning
Nismo Headers
Kinetix Plenum
Kinetix Resonated Test Pipes
Borla Duel Cat Back 
JWT POP Charger
HPS pads
288 rwhp

So here's one guy running cams, headers, plenum, no cats, full exhaust, and intake, who spent a ton of money on an expensive dyno tune and he's only at 288rwhp. 348fwhp what a joke. Unless it's a pure stroker racing engine it's pure BS people, don't believe it. Probably a Mustang dyno to boot.  

Here's a thread discussing exactly this topic, how to get over 300rwhp:

http://www.my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?t=150868&highlight=300+whp

Is it possible? Yes, the newer VQ35 variant with revised pistons, rods, cams, and heads with the 7k redline is dynoing about 10-20rwhp higher than the earlier VQ35 variants on the 350's, I'd imagine with ALL of the bolt-on's an 06 350Z (or the 05 Anniv/Track model) may, MAY, get over 300rwhp. 400rwhp is not possible w/o a serious stroker package and even then, I seriously doubt it, probably around 350rwhp realistically.

Don't talk to me unless you show dyno'd proof of these 300fwhp Alties w/o nitrous.

EDIT: The only guy I know that's dyno'ing in the 348fwhp range is Guerrero in his TURBO Altima 3.5, no NA Altima is going to get anywhere close to that number.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree. Its obvious Skootz doesnt know his asshole from a hole in the ground.

You dont gain aprox. 80 wheel HP by slapping some bolt ons to one of the most effieciently tuned factory motors available, most of what isnt even available for the altima. Come back when you have a clue.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> I agree. Its obvious Skootz doesnt know his asshole from a hole in the ground.
> 
> You dont gain aprox. 80 wheel HP by slapping some bolt ons to one of the most effieciently tuned factory motors available, most of what isnt even available for the altima. Come back when you have a clue.


You guys are great. maybe i know something you dont? I have a few bolt ons and other accessories. You guys are talking about FI and i am not. I dont have FI on my Alty, i wont need it to break the 300WHP.


Look, you guys dont know what i have in my Alty, agreed? So you cant really say yeah or nah on the WHP i have. I will keep you guys posted on the results of my dyno runs.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

No actually we can say. Because were not idiots. We understand how to make power and whats available and what works and what gives what kind of results. Including any weekend mechanic butcher tricks you might have up your sleeve. We dont live in dream world as it would appear that you do.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> No actually we can say. Because were not idiots. We understand how to make power and whats available and what works and what gives what kind of results. Including any weekend mechanic butcher tricks you might have up your sleeve. We dont live in dream world as it would appear that you do.


Why do most of you on this forum come on here and totally take what someone says and change it to your liking? No one is talking about FI but you. Why is it that i know plenty of one 350Z owner who has 300WHP or more on his vehicles (and it doesnt have FI or a turbo)? Well anyway, i will provide you with Dyno results.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

350Z? Hmmmmmmm...........I thought you were talking about altima's?

350z has more power to start with and has a much better aftermarket support.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You guys are right, i am wrong. I am an ass. I mistaken Cranked HP with Wheeled HP. Thanks for the lesson. I got the Dyno results today. Would you happen to know where i can get dyno results for a stock Altima 3.5?


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

skootz1 said:


> You guys are right, i am wrong. I am an ass. I mistaken Cranked HP with Wheeled HP. Thanks for the lesson. I got the Dyno results today. Would you happen to know where i can get dyno results for a stock Altima 3.5?


Hey, no problem dude. :thumbup: We're all here to learn some of us are just farther along on the learning curve than others. 

Most stock 3.5 Alties dyno in the 195-210fwhp range, depending on year, tranny, dyno conditions, etc. Check out the Project Altima SE 3.5 from this website they have stock dyno numbers listed in the 1st article in the series, as but one example.

What were your dyno results? Let us know what mods you have, etc., and we can help you to get where you want to be...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

ALTI9-didn't you say you were from Warner Robins??? I'm in Macon, do you know of anyplace that dyno's around us?


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

cjbaldw said:


> Hey, no problem dude. :thumbup: We're all here to learn some of us are just farther along on the learning curve than others.
> 
> Most stock 3.5 Alties dyno in the 195-210fwhp range, depending on year, tranny, dyno conditions, etc. Check out the Project Altima SE 3.5 from this website they have stock dyno numbers listed in the 1st article in the series, as but one example.
> 
> What were your dyno results? Let us know what mods you have, etc., and we can help you to get where you want to be...


Sweet, no hard feelings. You guys are great. Well my best dyno was:
224.0 WHP
240.2 WT

From what i learned was that 17.2 percent of my CHP is lost as it travels to the wheels. But i assume that my car would have dyno'ed at around 195 stock because it is an auto, correct? If so, then i am doing pretty good with the mods so far.

I have on my car:
AEM CAI
Mossy Performance Exhaust
UR Under drive pulley (2lb pulley)
Nismo Sway Bars

What about a chip mod? Is there anything i need to do to the MAF sensor or some other chip? Thanks.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> ALTI9-didn't you say you were from Warner Robins??? I'm in Macon, do you know of anyplace that dyno's around us?


Try "Reeves" on Green street in Warner Robins.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I called them, said they do 3 runs for $95.00. Guess I'll be going when I get a chance.


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

skootz1 said:


> Sweet, no hard feelings. You guys are great. Well my best dyno was:
> 224.0 WHP
> 240.2 WT
> 
> ...


224whp is not bad for an auto with those mods. Chip-wise check out technosquare's ECU mods here:

http://www.technosquareinc.com/altima.htm

If you're planning other mods, do this one last, otherwise you'll have to get the ECU remapped again after doing additional mods. I'd say the next best mod for you is headers, then ECU and that's about it for the Alties IME outside of FI.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

cjbaldw said:


> 224whp is not bad for an auto with those mods. Chip-wise check out technosquare's ECU mods here:
> 
> http://www.technosquareinc.com/altima.htm
> 
> If you're planning other mods, do this one last, otherwise you'll have to get the ECU remapped again after doing additional mods. I'd say the next best mod for you is headers, then ECU and that's about it for the Alties IME outside of FI.


Thanks, unfortunantly i cant do the headers because it removes 2 of the 3 cats. IN Cali (where i am from) we have to pass emissions every two years and for new cars its four years then it goes to 2 year check there after. So then thats it? I guess just do the chip upgrade and then its all done. Until i pay it off or get another car, then the headers and bigger down pipping, then i will get the chip done again. Thanks.


----------



## 04Alt3.5 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Gettin Started*



blitzboi said:


> There are no stock Nissan/Infiniti vehicles with the VQ35 that can clear 300 hp (even the mighty Zed is only 298). Thus, I'd be very skeptical if it could be done with just bolt-on bits and pieces, save for a turbo/supercharger or nitrous (obviously).
> 
> Im all new to the Forums, but I'm thinking that its a good idea to get some advice before I dump a little bit of money into the most bad ass Alty on the road, or what will soon to be. now that i finally got all the money i need, this is what i got planned so far... Please give comments and suggestions, because some of you are quite smart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denys (Apr 18, 2005)

I recently turned 0-60 in 5.75 sec and 14.23 at 100 mph in my 2005 Altima SE 3.5.
temperature was about 55 degrees F
48,000 km on the car.
5-speed auto

best time prior to this was 14.5 in the quarter mi.

I have done 3 key mods;

1. removed the resonator and replaced with a straight 2 1/2 inch pipe from the cat to the Y
2. hi flow green filter replacing the stock filter
3. installed a tri mode box from nextlevelracing.com (this has made consisently .18 sec improvement in the quarter mile on 2 different ocassions at the track.)


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

whtas a tri mod box?


----------



## Denys (Apr 18, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> whtas a tri mod box?


If you go to Next Level Performance they explain it better than I can. There are two types of boxes. one is a G-box and the other is called tri-mode. 

Essentially it inserts in a wire in the incoming air senser and tricks the reading tightening the parameters that result in improving performance. It worked precisely as they advertised it on my 3.5. 

level 1 improved my gas mileage and performance somewhat. The top level yielded the .18 sec gain in the 1/4. I've been running it for over a year

it only takes a few minutes to hook it up. in my experience it's the cheapest performance hit I've seen. You can talk to the manufacurer easily as well.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

well, .18 isnt that much, so I hope you didnt pay a lot for it. I dont even have my altima anymore, traded it in on a Titan, 6 bolt mains, all aluminum block, 380 ft. lbs of tq, way underated at 305 hp, it makes more around 340...yeah, its bad ass


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

My 2006 Altima SE-R with an auto 5spd tranny ran a 14.7 quarter last year in about 65 degree wheather on an NHRA certified track, so that is my time, Im not sure of anyone elses experience I have heard of my car in hotter conditions running as much as a 15.2.. but never seen it or got even close to that time... 


Jason


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

wow, thats slow. well, i guess for an altima its respectable.


----------

